# Meep and Greet



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Seeing as how this is the only forum I can post in............ Just wanted to say thanks for keeping me in the lOOP on the M&G. Your incessant texts during The Fighter were much appreciated.  Sorry that 3 and a half of you had to leave so sOOn after our arrival. Good times as always and typical that most of the "In"s were thankfully OUTS. The same solid crew never fails to show. Be gOOd. I'm off to bed. A VERY special thanks to our Masscops Karaoke star. There MAY be a private YoutOOb link shared to those in attendance upon the approval of said member. 'night.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

back at ya bro , was a GREAT time...nice to meet your new friend


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Sign Moan said:


> Sorry that 3 and a half of you had to leave so sOOn after our arrival. Good times as always and typical that most of the "In"s were thankfully OUTS. The same solid crew never fails to show.


Sorry, you should know by now that I turn into a pumpkin at midnight.



justanotherparatrooper said:


> back at ya bro , was a GREAT time...nice to meet your new friend


Yeeeeaaaaap. SinePari's vote for new fav BFF...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I understand thatbyou all were in my neck of the woods last night. I got the a shout out from USMC. Wasn't feeling to hot last night, but that said there is some fuckery afoot on my job. This fuckery is preventing ALL of our troops from even thinking of going out for a couple in town. I can't elaborate any further on the blog.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

263FPD said:


> I understand thatbyou all were in my neck of the woods last night. I got the a shout out from USMC. Wasn't feeling to hot last night, but that said there is some fuckery afoot on my job. This fuckery is preventing ALL of our troops from even thinking of going out for a couple in town. I can't elaborate any further on the blog.


I hate it when there is fuckery afoot on the job.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Great seeing everyone. Had a nice easy ride back this morning. Welcome Mr. Moan!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

cc3915 said:


> Great seeing everyone. Had a nice easy ride back this morning. Welcome Mr. Moan!


Always dependable to see ya, CC


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

I hate hangovers. Ugh... Sign moan, you and those DAMN tequila shots... 

If that video circulates MC, I know where you live buddy.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I hate hangovers. Ugh... Sign moan, you and those DAMN tequila shots...
> 
> If that video circulates MC, I know where you live buddy.


I would love to see it in the green room. Just sayin'


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I hate hangovers. Ugh... Sign moan, you and those DAMN tequila shots...
> 
> If that video circulates MC, I know where you live buddy.


Don't quit your day job...j/k. Actually, the performance out-shined the ding dings 100 fold. :teeth_smile:


----------



## MechanixMan Returns (Feb 7, 2011)

Who wants to meet and greet the 80th rtt honor grad?
Cause that's me!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

cc3915 said:


> Don't quit your day job...j/k. Actually, the performance out-shined the ding dings 100 fold. :teeth_smile:


For the life of me I couldn't figure out who the nozzleheads were...


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

The "Keep Back 200FT" t-shirts weren't a dead give away? They had their own cheerleading section too, complete with back cleavage... 

...and what is an honor grad, MMR?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

MechanixMan Returns said:


> Who wants to meet and greet the 80th rtt honor grad?
> Cause that's me!


80th DOR? Where might they hold that particular M&G?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> The "Keep Back 200FT" t-shirts weren't a dead give away?


The next logical step would have been to write it on a sign, then smash it over everyone's head, just to drive the point home.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Should read:

"Keep back 200 feet, BBQ and car-detailing ahead."


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> The "Keep Back 200FT" t-shirts weren't a dead give away? They had their own cheerleading section too, complete with back cleavage...
> 
> ...and what is an honor grad, MMR?


 thats there version of "back blast area clear" from the ham and bean suppers:redcarded:


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

263FPD said:


> 80th DOR? Where might they hold that particular M&G?


The year 2024


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

SinePari said:


> Should read:
> 
> "Keep back 200 feet, Creating in ground swimming pool."


FIFY Sine YEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!:teeth_smile:


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> The "Keep Back 200FT" t-shirts weren't a dead give away? They had their own cheerleading section too, complete with back cleavage...
> 
> ...and what is an honor grad, MMR?


A better FIFY is "Keep Back 200FT. Nap time" Hey wanna swap a shift?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

JHC, I missed a night of shitting on hosers donning their 'HEY, LOOK AT ME' will this get me laid even though i'm a big pussy shirts? 
Hush, WTF, I was waiting for a ride in the bambalance!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

LawMan3 said:


> So when's the next M&G? Had a great time as always!


When I was union president, I used to have a meeting every 3 months.....seems like a reasonable schedule.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

mtc said:


> Isn't that about what we do?
> 
> BBC had outstanding fried green beans! I only wish I got some smackdown on the "Hostess" !!


...I was waiting for the headbutt.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

mtc said:


> I really wanted to kick someone's ass that night !! I don't usually get that way either!


I was going to tell you one of the hose jockeys said something really vulgar about you, then stand back and watch the show.


----------

